# Which of these is more polite



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

For some reason I was just thinking about chivalry and manners and I was wondering which of these phrases is more polite, I would think "Hand me the glass please" is technically more polite, but I find it less polite personally because I feel like the person is demanding I pass the glass and I have no choice. When using "could you pass me the glass?" I feel like I have a choice, and I feel less offended even though they didn't use please.

This is quite the predicament (to me), so which do you find more polite/you prefer?

edit: so I guess I think 1 is more proper but 2 is more polite

edit: There is a type in the poll title..... it should read as "polite"............... *facepalm*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I would probably go with, "Would you please hand me the glass?" 

That wasn't an option.

I suppose both of the ones you listed were moderately polite, but for different reasons.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

"Hand me the glass please" sounds like a command. Having "please" before dictates a more polite manner, imo.
I'm with snail, I'd add a please in the second option to make it "Would you please pass the glass?"
Questions always sound more polite than commands. Heh.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Well combining them would eliminate the question, I agree that sounds best to ask with a please, but I was just curious as to what peoples' thoughts were regarding these two options.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm "Hand me the glass please" does sound like a command, but then "Could you hand me the glass" reads impatient to me, even if it's not supposed to be. 

Of those two, I'd go with the second one, though I think I'd probably say something like what snail said.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

"Could you hand me the glass?" sounds better. It feels more like I'm doing them a favor rather then fulfilling their demands.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'd rather hear "Could you hand me the glass?" since it's a question rather than a command.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

First one.


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

The second one is preferable for me, I'm more likely to say that one too. The first one can sound a bit like a command indeed, depending on the vocal tone.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

The first one is more cool though.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l like 2.

Wow, l'm enjoying this vintage 2011 PerC.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Hand me the glass - Slave.

Could you hand me the glass - Big Daddy Sexy.

I prefer those.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree that the first one sounds commanding so it's less polite.


----------



## nonsuch (Jul 29, 2017)

Or how about "Please kind sir/madam would you mind terribly if I asked you to pass the glass?" LOL when in doubt just think about what a posh Brit might say. :tongue:


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> For some reason I was just thinking about chivalry and manners and I was wondering which of these phrases is more polite, I would think "Hand me the glass please" is technically more polite, but I find it less polite personally because I feel like the person is demanding I pass the glass and I have no choice. When using "could you pass me the glass?" I feel like I have a choice, and I feel less offended even though they didn't use please.
> 
> This is quite the predicament (to me), so which do you find more polite/you prefer?
> 
> ...


I Think "Could you hand me the glass?" is more polite. "Hand me the glass please." sounds more like a command. But seriously either I think would be considered polite depending on the tone of your voice.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

"i require this glass and i'm left with no choice but to ask you to give it to me in an extremely quick manner"


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

"If I were you, would I hand me the glass?"


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Aah, 2011 when life on a forum was so simple XD

Look at this. A genuine question about how to be polite to people. Wow. So much has changed.

The 11'ers were the best PerC batch. :smug:

10'ers were cool too.


----------

